# black and white haunt ideas



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like this black and white room. i thought maybe this guy laying on the floor below this shadow


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

How about a black and white dot room with some in there in the same dot pattern?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oohhh, i love that. after one leaves the striped hallway, that would be very fitting. and maybe some of the dots on the ceiling could start turning into bats just before leading into the bat/vampire room. very cool idea


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Kudos for a really interesting theme, hallo. I eagerly look forward to seeing how this one turns out. 

First of all, I envision an army of solid-colored cardboard cutouts list these placed at various distances. They could either be an army of shadows in black, or you could make them white to match the walls & mess with people's depth perception.

I believe a hole in the wall silhouette, preferably with rat/mice, is almost obligatory. (You know me, there's gotta be a rodent somewhere in every Halloween display). Also, some kind of visual "hole" in the floor that guests have to step on?

An idea is tickling in the back of my head about covering the walls in white fabric (sheets, gossamer, whatever) and having black creatures peeking out from behind them. The concept isn't fully formed but once it's finished cooking I'll let you know.

On the subject of fabric, I'm thinking maybe you could have a room that's been abandoned or at least prepared for long-term disuse by having all the furniture covered in white sheets. (Bonus: no need to dust!) Or perhaps a typical Victorian-style funeral room with the mirrors, furniture, etc. draped in black?

If you wanted to incorporate an elegant room, consider throwing a black and white ball or wedding. I would think there are tons of suggestions available free on the web for either of those.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

How about projecting Hi-Rez designs cockroaches on walls. Scurrying dark bugs on light walls might creep out a few without being to gory.



http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=35"]http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=35[/URL]


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with. It's a great theme.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

doto, i don't think i can do cockroaches. i hate those things, but spiders would substitute nicely. i am terrified of spiders, but somehow fake ones don't frighten me. i'm liking that. 
and oh my gosh blue frog, your suggestions are wonderful. i'm planning on buying lots of black and white material, and hanging it for my maze walls. that is how i'm going to get my stripped effect. i like the visual hole in the floor, but how do you incorporate that so it looks real? i'm going to use all the ideas so far. these are great.
i have a lot of animated black wire props. i plan on the final room you walk through this. that would be a good place to have characters peeking out from the curtains. i have an arch, a raven, a cat, a spider, a tree, a witch, a crocadile, a pumpkin tree, some bushes, and a fence.]
thanks aaaprn. i'm thinking it will be a good one. i've wanted to do it for a few years now.
i've even toyed with but haven't decided for sure, but maybe a disco room?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks blue frog, this is awesome. i'll have to play with black, white, or both.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, love this idea Hallo,, are you still planning on doing a cemetery of some sort? that could easily be black and white also, of course ghosts are white, but evil type things similar to the dementors in Harry Potter, or have you ever seen the movie Ghost with Demi Moore and Patrick Swayze? when the bad guys die a dark shadowy thing comes up and gets them,, not saying you need to make it super scary for the little ones, but black and white spirits would be cool. of course a reaper is both black and white,, Or the reaper could be at the door as they enter,, black and white, and scary with out being over the top. will try to think on this more, this is off the cuff,, Not sure how big you are going next year, I know you said it will be smaller, , are you doing some out side too?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what about something like her,, black and white together, or the sheer-ish white dress with black hands trying to escape? 

http://pinterest.com/pin/267401296596357798/



[url]http://pinterest.com/pin/267401296596110259/
[/URL]


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Hallo, for the hole in the floor effect I was thinking maybe a trompe l'oeil painting effect, something like the chasm seen here. However, I'll bet something as simple as a huge black dot on the floor would work.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I made a 4 by 8 foot outdoor sign at my Haunt. Painted it white with black lettering, a life-sized black-robbed figure with a white oval face (no features on it). Back then I always wore all black, a cape, hood knee-length moccassins (Black , of course)
I took a white piece of cardboard (maybe an old pizza flat?) poked pin holes at the eye locations, cut it out oval, strapped it on my head, and stood there infront of the life-sized black-painted figure, waiting for patrons to show up (at night)
As a car drove toward me I didn't move, their headlights sure illuminated me, but they thought I was part of the sign,they parked , walked toward my front door, I walked quietly right up behind them ("There's no place to hide in an empty parking lot!"
Got Them! Much FUN For JIM!
Hiding in plain sight is THE BEST!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You are getting some really great ideas already! What a fun theme, and you can go in so many directions with it. I almost bought a black and white striped round hat box at a thrift store this year, but it was priced too high. I thought it would make a good stand or platform for a prop. So far, that is all I can think of on this sleepy day after hosting Thanksgiving for the family.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh oh oh, *Paint It Black* your hatbox reminded me, I have a half-black, half-white tophat that would be perfect for Hallo's haunt. Mine's not for sale and it doesn't appear to still be available from Costumes Inc. but they have to be "out there" for purchase somewhere. CI does have a wide array of black and white wigs that perhaps her mannequin would enjoy wearing?

I'm also told that making half-and-half costumes (like the "half angel half devil" idea but in black and white) by cutting two unrelated garments in half and sewing them together isn't that hard. The only class I ever failed in school was Home Ec and something as simple as a pillowcase can do me in but perhaps you are handier with the demon machine than I am....


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Love the idea! And love the entry way there. If you did not know that was the entrance to the Tim Burton exhibit. <3 I have planned also to do a black and white themed Halloween, but it's still a few more years out. Look forward to keeping tabs on this post. Also thought you may like this fireplace mantle I built. I was going for a burtonisque feel.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Here also is my entrance to our movie theater for our monster movie theme this past year. Just used cheap broad cloth and tented the ceilings black and white. Totally changed up the rooms and looked fabulous, we had many admirers.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, i'd saved something like this


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

but i'm really loving your idea of these two
gym, yours made me laugh, and yes, you got them good. another good idea
blue frog, that's one thing i can do, and quite well, is sew. i love sewing
kila, i do like your fireplace, but better yet i like your ceiling draping. i didn't know that was tim burtons place, just brought it up on google and liked it. thanks for the info
bluefrog, i'm going to have to see if i can do a convincing hole to step into.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW does,this have some really interesting potential! How on earth did you think of it? Very cool,very creative!!! This will definitely be a theme to watch unfold.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i've had it on my to do list for a long time. it's something that just came to me. i guess because so many are afraid of shadows. but i didn't have a lot of ideas yet. just a few. and to the question, am i doing a cemetary too, yes. i still want to use my glass mausoleum and home made tombstones. and i want my black widow spider chick. i might also have a room with my bunch of glow in the dark masks hanging. they would fit in.
i always do a game every year. not even a clue of a game that will fit this theme. i want something different than other years.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that fabric ceiling, that is so cool! some fabulous ideas here, can't wait to see what you do with them! I will keep my eyes open and keep thinking, this is so going to be awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i read where someone made a doorway look like a coffin and people had to go into it. they said people were afraid to go in. maybe for the game they will have to go into a coffin to get their treat. 
i've also wanted people to sit in an electric chair and answer a question to get their treat. but i just don't know how i would incorporate that into the haunt with this theme.
another idea would be where i have several holes they have to reach into to find their treat. 
any ideas here?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If you are Playing off the whole scared of your shadow theme, why not do a shadowless room...nothing to b scared of in here...except the DARK. Have the room pitch black (and empty so u dont have to worry of tripping) have your game station (holes) set up in there. Then have them gather things from filled boxes (aka holes) like one box can be filled with spiders and batteries, the next box could have roaches and flashlight bodies, then one with something else and the other end of the flashlight....at this point they could assemble the flashlight (only allow a small pinhole of light by using electrical tape over the plastic)...now have them complete a task (puzzle,obstacle course,etc)...or u can just scare the tar out of them, lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hmm, interesting concept. i like the idea of them assembling the flashlight. and total blackness diffinitly csn unnerve one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i thought of another room. a black room with cobwebs, cacoons, and lots of spiders.
i've always liked this. maybe i can make something like it


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I can imagine a haunted forest in black and white could be super spooky too.


----------



## PappaSmurfPro (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm actually considering a few Black and White retro Night of the living dead rooms for our zombie haunts start next year, and progressing to the fast zombies of todays movies.
How did the Black and White haunt idea work out for you?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice one blue frog. could you imagine cricket sounds, and then suddenly the forest is quiet. 
pappa, you asking me? this is one i'm doing for next halloween, so i haven't done it yet. just getting ideas.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

These are kind of cool to maybe use as costumes ideas.


----------



## PappaSmurfPro (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry hallorenescene,

I thought you had already tried this. Funny how many people have considered it. Personally I've never seen it done, but think it could really work, and be memorable.

Thanks for the inspiration Halloween Lady.

Pleasant Screams,
Matt "PappaSmurf"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I know a haunt in Wisc, about 3 hrs. from me had an old school building-haunt . they used a black & white room with students, desks and it was said to have been very creepy! (A good use for actual kids in a haunted scene! "Give me back that Frankenstein mask and lift boots, Jr.!" )


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hallo, as a fellow Iowa gal have you thought about a version of Iowa City's "Black Angel?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks lady. i really love the last 2
now that is very cool lady, i've never even heard of the black angel. what's the story behind it and where is it located? i have to go to iowa city for a dr's check up on the 7th. just a follow up to make sure everything is still up to snuff. i feel great though. gym, a school room is intriguing. i'll have to play with that one a bit. pappa, glad you checked this thread out. love all the imput. i did a zombie theme one year, they moved halloween up a week, and it started at 5 pm. i just didn't get time to do all i wanted to do. it was one of my worst years. i had great ideas, just lacked time. hope to do it again down the road where i can implement all my ideas.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Black Angel:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oakland_Cemetery_(Iowa_City,_Iowa)

I spent many a night as a teen in the Oakland Cemetery following threw with Black Angel related dares.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i see you lived through the dares, you know what you must have been. lol. thanks for the info.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hallo, I liked the idea about the coffin door. I could see people walking through that with the thought that once you pass into the darkness of death, everything is either darkness or light. I'd consider using the coffin door at the entrance. I did like the photo you posted of the B&W toothy guy facade. Using dead branches as the hair was pretty cool looking.

If you like the idea of the black hole, instead of on the floor how about the wall or ceiling?

Your black and white Victoria will look great in the haunt.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this probably is not much of a idea, but here is a picture I saw and thought of you and your black white idea!


http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxtongue/23308460/in/set-460894


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yup gos, she's deffinatly gonna work great in this haunt. i'm so excited about it. your hole idea in the wall or ceiling for some reason just reminded me of a picture i use to have. i'll see if i can find it. 
bethie, i like that picture, but i think i would use scary heads instead of their pretty ones.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

of yeah, I would too, but just saw these and figured it might give a clothing idea!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohhh I love all these ideas....especially the hands under the lit up wedding dress. I think I may want to use that lol!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah bethene, i love the clothing idea. i think those pretty clothes from behind, and you get around to the front and the face is creepy.
gos, your hole in the ceiling idea reminded me of this. but we could have it so creatures are looking down


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG is that a cool ceiling mural/idea for an open grave. In my wildest dreams I never would have thought of that when I said hole in the ceiling!

Man, where are you guys coming up with all these cool photos?!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, i've always liked it. now if someone could post a pic of how you do a hole in the ground, i would be in heaven.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*This could be a really cool scare. A living shadow???*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh lady, that is scary. i have a cloth mannequin that i could cover in black, and that would work.
kilamire, i've been thinking of your ceiling drapes, and blue frogs wedding suggestion, and i think those 2 could go togeteher. bethene, your dress suggestion could be brides maids dresses


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

A few ideas gleaned from, of all things, an episode of _Flipping Vegas_ titled "Haunted House":

A room with white walls completely covered in "foreign words" (or spells, or gibberish, whatever) like what you sometimes see in asylum room scenes.

A white ceiling with a huge black black soot mark in the center, perhaps with additional black stippling radiating outwards. Perhaps set a pentagram or circle with contrasting candles under it, as if something supernatural got out of control. 

An overturned black (or white) urn with ashes of the opposite color spilling out of it


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love those bluefrog, especially the one with soot on the ceiling


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

It's well worth tracking down the episode on A&E to see these suggestions in action. I'm not a believer in the paranormal at all but that house was seriously creepy looking and replicating the elements in a haunt shouldn't be difficult. There was also a giant red pentagram on the floor, smashed kitchenware with animal bones, red paint and blood splatter on the walls, etc. So much of what was done was in black and white that I immediately thought of Hallo's theme.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so blue frog, can i find these episodes on utube? sounds intriguing


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I saw this scarf on FB today and immediately thought of your haunt. How spooky would it be to have the walls in black and covered with these eyes staring at you?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love this b/w scene:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, i like the soot on the ceiling idea, that could seem like a hole in the floor. and the glow in the dark eyes is pretty cool too. 
matrix, i just put your b/w photo in my saved photos, i like that a lot. i got venitian victoria and helsa that would be good starters for that scene. i also like the gauzy material hanging


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yeah,, that is creepy, love it, 
I just saw the totally black out fit THL posted, If possible, I would not do a manaquin in it, but a person. standing very still against black walls/material, and then have them move,, just a bit maybe, not need for anything big, just enough to make someone jump!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Halloween Lady, those suits are cool. My son wore his black morph suit for me this year and it worked sooooo good! 

pinned this on Pinterest and it would be cool to use white trash bags on the white walls and black on black ;

http://pinterest.com/pin/213991419766449927/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, clever ideas.
brimston, i just put that in my pics album. how does one make something like that? very cool


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> bethene, clever ideas.
> brimston, i just put that in my pics album. how does one make something like that? very cool


I wish there was more instructions with it other than a picture. If I find out more I will let you know.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thats on my pinterest page too, would love to know how to make it,,


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

After I got my coffin shaped hallway completed I decided to paint it flat white because I thought it would make the experience of walking through it more "Dream Like". Sound carries very well through this hallway, I would be at the end of it hearing every utterance people might make, many times I was very quietly pleased to hear them say:"Why this is just like being in a Dream!"
Success!
I have found that several items and experiences people travel through, see in my house tour could be seen as very allegorical and seem to set up one thing to the next.... my subconscious mind may have done this, or maybe that whispering I sometimes hear a second or two before I am fully awake for the day had an influence?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brim and bethene, i tried to do some research on it, but found nothing. maybe in time.

gym, that sounds very interesting


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Did a Google image search using the picture itself, found this page; http://hifructose.com/2013/01/10/khalil-chishtees-beautifully-fragile-plastic-bag-sculptures/ Turns out that it is a sculptor that does these. My guess is you can just build a simple body frame and use the plastic bags on top. I am going to try this and see what happens. There is one on that page that is black and white and is kind of shocking.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

This would look cool for a hall It's not as deep as it looks at first.
http://pinterest.com/pin/145804106657021112/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brim, that helped alot, thanks. i never would have guessed plastic bags. and i like the black and white one.
digs, that is pretty cool. so if it's not that deep, is it with mirrors they do the end of the hallway with? i read something like that one time


----------



## Anonygrazer (Mar 18, 2013)

I found this somewhere years ago and saved it; thought you could use it:

The striped room
We took half of my garage and enclosed it in 4'x8' black plastic panels which
had 18" wide white butcher paper glued on in horizontal stripes. The stripes
continued from one panel to another throughout the room. We had one 3'
entrance, and one 3' exit. A strobe light was pointed across the room from the
exit towards the entrance. Tina sewed a black and white outfit to match the
stripes in the room, one which covered our actor from head to toe. The actor
stood in a corner away from the entrance, and was practically invisible to the
guests as they walked into the room. He could move up right in front of them
without being seen. Very good response, 3.5 screams


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

anony, very cool suggestion. this would scare the kiddies thanks


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found this on line, here is the link, scroll down to glowing floating skulls ,, 6 or or skulls with glow in the dark paint, a black back ground and moving via a fan
http://www.halloween-haunted-house.com/how.html

This could be a cool idea in your haunt,


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you know bethie, i have glow in the dark masks, i ususally hang them around a room from the ceiling. i don't see why i couldn't use those and add this. this is very cool indeed. thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

does anyone have any idea how to do this?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a few ideas i work better if i can visualize it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moonwitch, very cool. i love the skeleton one. do you have a little bigger ghost picture. i can't quite make out all the details. or at least explain it. i really like what i can make out


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

trying to seeing if can get it bigger


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry i cant make it any bigger but it lookhttp://http://www.homedesignide.com/2011/10/26/wallpaper-black-and-white-halloween-decorating-ideas looks like cheese cloth spray painted pots, moss and sticks, with a white wash Ghost. would be my guess .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is really cool moonwitch. thanks for trying for me. i wonder if there is a way to drape it and have an opening you don't notice and can sidestep right into the scene.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

here's an image that I came across hallo that might interest you....I remembered your b/w theme

http://www.bhg.com/halloween/outdoor-decorations/halloween-outdoor-makeover/#page=28


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i do like that matrixmom. i just put it in my photo album. 
i have decided i want someone narrating this year like they did when they had alfred hitchcock do before each episode.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, saw something for the first time on Pinterest and thought of this post. Went through the former replies and found Halloween Lady already posted it; I have not seen the grayscale makeup before. When you first posted the black and white idea, this is what came to mind, an old black and white horror film. Would love to do a grayscale graveyard scene. Paint some corn stalks and other background items in the greys and black and white and have actors in grayscale makeup. So want to do this (along with tons of other ideas! )


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brimstone, like the idea of a black and white movie. thanks for the idea


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Hallo, you might be able to incorporate something like this relatively inexpensively using the simple white masks below.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is really cool lady. i'm going to have to show that one to my daughter. we were sitting down working on ideas for the haunt tonight, and it's coming together. i think this years will be very scary. it's been awhile since i did such a scary one. last years was more fun.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a great idea, cant wait to see it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks kelloween. so it looks like we're going to start with a colorful gypsy room, here will be where all the tot can rally. then i will take the brave ones into the cemetary, then into a mausoleum down into a grave, then into the vampires lair, into a spiders nest, into a witches den, into the darkness, and then into the light as a ghost room. there's going to be a taped adult voice asking ... what are you afraid of..., a response voice, and a ghost whisper voice. everything is going to be black and white. so the name of the haunt will be

What are you afraid of
Are you afraid of the dark
Are you afraid of your shadow
Black and White


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

That sounds so cool, Hallo. I never thought a person could do an all-new theme every year, but I am learning from all of my friends on HF that you sure can! Yours is going to be awesome this year!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks paint it. i'm really excited to do it. my grandson thinks we need to video tape this year. he thinks it's going to be a good one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey, Hallo,, found this on pinterest,, 

http://amsterdamareoport.tumblr.com/post/14133252882

hope this shows up,,, might be hard,, but still kinda cool in a room with all black!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! that is awesome bethie. I think it could be manageable. thanks


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the idea's you have for the order of your rooms!!!!!! Seeing as I am really into witches, what is your witches den going to be like? heck.. if space is too short here,, go to my page and fill me in on every little detail for every room!!!!!! Wish I could join you,, this will be fun!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

The floating heads are wonderful! This is certainly going to be one of the most creative and original haunts. I can't wait to see it too. A video would be great.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I use to always video. haven't for awhile now. i'll try to do that again this year. I always liked it when I did. 
so far we've figured what rooms we're going to have, what order they're going to be in, and what's going to be said, but not specifically what's in each room. the first area is going to be very colorful. it's going to be a gypsy room. I have lots of balls and pool noodles to hang from the ceiling and colorful xmas trees to decorate with. i have a gypsy that says something like, go back, it's dangerous ahead, that will work well in that room. I haven't figured a game yet. this will be the room where all the trick or treaters can come. no scares. any suggestions on a game are welcome? 
to be continued after i figure a game.

thl, i know i can be evil. muahahahahahaaaaaa


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry ma chérie, I hate to blow your cover but I don't think there is an evil bone in your body!!!!!!! <3


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, I like French words. I almost used ma Cherie for my handle, but seems it was taken. but settled for mondearie. but had to change my handle when someone hacked into my website. so I became hallorene. then someone hacked in again, so I became hallorenescene.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, I have decided to have more than one game. so far we are playing with
Rat Splat
Pick a Brain
Spin a Wheel
Can Toss
Ring a Monster
Bean Bag Toss
Monster Trivia
Bowl Down Cans
Shooting Gallery
any other ideas welcome


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Saw this picture on FB and immediately thought of your haunt. Hope the link works:

scary black silhouette people with glowing white eyes


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks blue frog. I really like that. I went to an auction and we were bidding on an item which they had thrown in with a pile of stuff to get rid of non wants. I won and ended up with some cool stuff for $5.00. it was mostly xmas stuff, so my daughter took that. I got 2 deals you set up to block off your driveway, and this cut out wood guy that when painted black will look like the guy with the hat on the right in your picture. and I just need to drill holes for the eyes. pretty cool, thanks. 
my daughter and I have been working on the script. we pretty much have it done. we are just trying to figure the right wording for the exit. i'm really happy with the script. we've also decided on each room. and we've decided on a lot of the props. the placement of the props will be as we actually set up. i'm really excited this year. well, i'm always excited each year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay guys, I've been trying to decide on a theme for next year. nothing has been popping for me. I thought...witches....vampires...but it's just not there. my daughter suggested tonight, hallway to madness. that's it. so after Halloween be looking for a thread....well, you know.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> bethene, i'd saved something like this


*
YES! You definitely need to do something like this for sure!!!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the link to the idea I found:
would work with a black and white color theme,, pretty cool and with them bought at a dollar store,, not too expensive either!

http://pinterest.com/pin/128352658102987588/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookimama, I agree, that is very cool. hope I can pull it off.
bethie, I really like that. we are going to be working with hanging fabric this year. that could come in handy


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

*2012 Black and White Hunt*

Last year I did the Black and White Hunt I used a lot of garden fabric on the walls and doorways


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

danny girl, thanks for posting the pictures. it all looks really cool. I am most interested in the heads protruding from the frames. pretty cool. I bought a lot of black and white fabric at joannes 50% off sale last year to incorporate this year. it's nice to see how yours looks. so are you going with a different theme this year?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok hallow: saw this in pinterest and thought of your theme - love the way they use tulle instead of ol regular spider webs.....this is quite stunning

http://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=7S9unc7pKiI


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

for some reason earlier none of the pics showed up on my phone,, but am on the home computer now, and wow,, Dannygirl, love the black and white! the faces coming out of the walls are great!!!

The out door black and white on you tube is fantastic, lots of great ideas for Hallo there!!!!!! wow,, I need to remember that one for ideas of my own, love the all white lady on the porch,, man, need to go look at that one again!

well back again after looking at that,, Hallo,, you are having a spider room,, are the walls going to be black?? if so,, use cheap tulling like in the picture, Hobby Lobby always runs it 99 cents a yard for the finer stuff, ,spread it around like webs with some regular webs . put your egg sak in the middle of them,, spiders too,, and use black lights, the tulling will pop,, maybe spray some glow paint on the spiders,,, have the black thread in the door way to brush on the faces of the "victims" ,, wow,,, real creep factor! Dang,, I want to be closer and help do this with you so bad~ Have IDEAS!!!!!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks.... the pictures are my everyday pic I just covered them with black garden fabric and added the mask . Not sure on the Theme yet but I will use fabric on the walls again


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

matrix, that was an awesome video, I had to watch it twice. I saw a face I think we need to try to make my daughter look like when she presents herself as a ghost and screams at the kids. you know, ishwitch does a lot with tulle too. she puts it in her bushes. I'd forgot about that. I have some trees lining the area where kids walk in, it would look great with glow in the dark masks under the tulle covering the trees. thanks bunches.

the face you see at .35 in the video

bethene, love all your spider suggestions. keep posting them. yes, we are having a spider room. I have 3 victims, and 2 or 3 spider sacs. lots of different size spiders. we have two dropping spiders. hope to plant them in a scream area so they will drop. I have a whole tub of tulle I bought at a garage sale, didn't pay much for it. but I can't remember what colors. I think reds and purples. I will have to find it, would be great if there was white as well. there have been so many cool ideas, when I get to decorating, i'm going to have to start at the beginning of this tread to remember them all


----------



## crutherf (Aug 20, 2010)

here's a forced perspective trompe l'oeil effect you might be able to use to make a "hole" in the middle of the room with nothing but white with black lines (and a hole in the middle of course). I've seen similar effects used in blacklight environments and it is VERY disorienting:

http://boingboing.net/2009/11/20/trompe-loeil-back-ga.html


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow I love the dress idea! Thanks for sharing that image


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

crutherf, that is amazing. that would really work. and it's something I can duplicate


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is cool!! you gotta let me know what colors each rooms main color is (black fabric spider room for example) that way I can picture it in my mind and come up with ideas for you


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie, the main colors of each room will be black and white. but the first room before you go in, will be many colors.


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I clicked this knowing you would have posted the entryway to Tim Burton's art exhibition somehow... lol When someone says "black and white", I tend to think of Tim Burton's art work a lot. He's made some pretty interesting black and white creepy characters before, most of which have never even been animated. You could get some good ideas from his works.  I don't know if you have the Tim Burton Art Book, but if you can somehow get one for a good price, it would probably give you a lot of inspiration for a very twisted, black and white haunt. 


Examples of some of his works:






































https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTkSjYhOGKDsriGcCH_fKzRxo5I2GQgXaRp8ayyNGBfPJSICx8N


https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRaLYT7Xrh6P_k4AsmD6npgkqjL5xV1ygcw1Vv5Rc3cQqhmD1in











http://animationbegins.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/002-2.jpg


http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/201006/r593110_3808910.jpg











something that was inspired by Tim's works


http://www.jonmayart.com/tim_burton_art.jpg


http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/23400000/Tim-tim-burton-23485987-499-692.jpg


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-26GMRhaSX0E/ThuZiDA3k4I/AAAAAAAAAJE/SHTqAnyXTek/s1600/7-10-11+LACMA+TIM+BURTON1.jpg











http://colt-rane.com/wp-content/uploads/bluegirlwithskull_polaroidsmall.jpg

http://jollyreindeer.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Burton-Balloon.jpg


https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRAVDE53jnSbSohKMU1BiJwBpdN5pqqVgWfdXAxRuaD2mdIhSBA


http://www.thenumber4.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/tim-burton-drawing-at-moma1.jpg


So, there's lots of those things you could turn all black and white and get some pretty crazy, twisted, unfiltered, creepy ideas for a haunt.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

each room is going to be black and white together, or one white room, one black room, etc depending on theme?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the_cailleach_bheur, there were a couple there in my album already, although I didn't know they were tims. there were quite a few I could get ideas from. I really like his work. thanks
bethene, I was going to have each room with black and white, except the last room [white ghost room] but now i'm rethinking it. I like your suggestion of a black spider room with white webs. so maybe i will go with that. we do want the ghost room all white. it will be the last room. it's like you're going into the light. so maybe the vampire room white, with dark shadows. and maybe the wittch room black and white. i bought a bolt of black material, and a bolt of white material. i plan on hanging that for my walls. that way my scarer can slip around easily. i will hang a black strip, white strip etc in the witch room. if you look at terras haunt from last year, you will see how i got the idea for the use of my material.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

actually, if it was me, I would do the ghost room all black,, with the ghost dipped in rit dye or Tide and use a few black lights, will make them stand out on their own,, like if you were in a haunted house,, and their were ghosts all around,, I think it might be creepier and scarier,,, The vamp room would be cool all white, like you said with shadows,, and the vamps will stand out against the white,, witches might be good with both too,depends on how you want the room set up. and witches would have more than just them,, potion bottles,, spell books,, cauldrons,, etc,, you would have to have them "high lighted" What I would think of is what will make the props scarier, and stand out more,, if too much black with dark props, they will blend in,, depending on your lighting,, example,, seeing as ghosts are white, white walls will just make them part of the walls.. but black walls with white ghost,, will make them pop.. 


Just my opinion,, but am trying to give you idea;s I would use myself...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I like your ghost idea, but we were kinda thinking of having the whole ghost room white, so you wouldn't even know the ghosts were there, till they screamed in your face. but we'll play around with both ideas. interesting concept for sure. bethie, i know i can always count on you for input. thanks

everyone has been very helpful. thanks 


i'm loving all the ideas. we're going to have to start at the beginning so i can see which ones we will want to run with.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just think of the possibilities,, black room ,, ghosts in black light,, every one looking at them, thinking how cool/creepy they look,, ,, THEN bam, you have some one dressed in black jump out and yell BOO,,,, would make me pee mysellf!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

to funny bethie. and I would probably pee my pants too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is something similar to what you have had posted before, but saw it on pinterest and thought, hummmm gotta show Hallo!

http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2012/11/the-haunted-garden-daytime-photo-shoot.html

if you go to her blog,, a wonderful haunt pics taken in the day,, would love to have her room/haunt!!!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆHey, that's Rania's blog! She's awesome!

It's amazing how much of this pinterest stuff is leading back to forum members. *beams with pride*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow! This sounds fantastic. Plus it also sounds like you really have everything almost all worked out. You are so far ahead of me it's not even funny! How many rooms in total do you plan on having?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie, I just put a couple of ideas from that blog in my album. thanks for that.
gobby, she is awesome. glad bethie directed me that way
grave room, vampire room, spider room, witch and all black room, all white room and ghost room. 5 rooms.
what are your plans this year lady?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is a great spider




http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35829


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That's so cool! I might "borrow" it! Near the front door have a place I was going to use for spider area. That is awesome!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

oooh that is creepy cool


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks bethie, moonwitchkitty and billybones, my daughter found the picture in google. bethie, if we could build that spider animated like that tutorial, that would be wicked cool. and then make the victim shake a little, yessss. thanks for the ideas.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't know if anyone suggested it yet, but when I heard black & white I immediately thought of an optical illusion. You can do a section or a room where the walls are painted black and white in an illusion pattern to give it a slight disorienting feel (strobe lights could enhance it) Maybe something like this..


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

This thread and idea is super neat! And it can go so many ways and everyone is so creative!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cryptic, that is fantastic. we have a hallway to do something with. that would make the hallway appear longer. thanks. i'm super hyped up about this years theme.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that would be great in the hallway! This is going to be so cool. Make sure you take a video of the walk thru!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is pretty cool,,,, spider room,, entrance walk thru??????? 




http://pinterest.com/pin/267401296597858652/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love this to creep up a witches area, was always going to have one by my witches,, never got to it,, there is always this year,, the little details like this make them even creepier!



http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2011_10_01_archive.html


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie, that spider room hallway is perfect. both my daughter and i love it. thank you. 
the other video is cute.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

when you get to Dave Lowes blog spot,, scroll down a bit,, you will see large stick with a raven on it, ,bones hung from it, a lantern, and potion bottles,,, did you see that? I actually don't know any video??!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is a small pic of it, if you go back to Daves blog, and scroll down farther there will be more pictures of this

http://pinterest.com/pin/267401296597738765/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, I see it now. lol. I thought you meant the video of the little girl standing by the closet and her dad scaring her. I love that branch and raven. I just put it in my album. thanks


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I might of shown you this before,,if I did I claim old age forgetfulness,, but saw it and thought the draping of the fabric was awesome! 

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2zz6s6Fnq1qguputo1_500.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no, you didn't show that to me before. I love that. hhmmmm, i'll be keeping it in mind. so we got two rooms emptied out at the shop where my daughter was having her thrift store. one will be the vampire room. the other the spider room. I need to go vacuum now since there is nothing in there, and then I can start decorating the vampire room. we stood for a few moments and laid out plans. I am so excited. does anyone want to see footage as we go along?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh yes,, of course I do!!!! I so can not wait to see this,,


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks bethie. I will do that


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> no, you didn't show that to me before. I love that. hhmmmm, i'll be keeping it in mind. so we got two rooms emptied out at the shop where my daughter was having her thrift store. one will be the vampire room. the other the spider room. I need to go vacuum now since there is nothing in there, and then I can start decorating the vampire room. we stood for a few moments and laid out plans. I am so excited. does anyone want to see footage as we go along?


heck yes I'd love to see footage!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you betcha, I will love showing it. thanks


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

we did a neat hallway last year in our maze, i have seven rooms and hallways that twist and turn, each a theme.......what i did for this hallway was really easy and simple, i bought white cloth that was supposed to be what blow ups are made of, i was going to make a collapsing hallway......but what came was more of a drop cloth, you can find this on ebay for nothing...so i draped the walls and took another piece and hung it over the ceiling so it hung low, you had to duck to walk under it, i like to make my halls confining where you have to duck down.............then we took the plastic cockroaches and hot glued them in patterns like they were running frm being disturbed...had black lights thrown in that white and i have the old ghosts that go up and down and scream, motion detector ....i had at the end the bloody mary mirror and demonica, it was a transition to the next room that was a cematorium, with zombies..so you can leave that out......the room before this hallway was all black with a ghoul projected on one way, you can buy that projector and two props, spider webs, tombstones as decor, you have to walk through the webs........the white walls and the bugs though really worked.....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

screamqueen, that looks great. we're planning on doing a maze for the spider room too. how did your drop cloths work out?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> but i'm really loving your idea of these two
> gym, yours made me laugh, and yes, you got them good. another good idea
> blue frog, that's one thing i can do, and quite well, is sew. i love sewing
> kila, i do like your fireplace, but better yet i like your ceiling draping. i didn't know that was tim burtons place, just brought it up on google and liked it. thanks for the info
> bluefrog, i'm going to have to see if i can do a convincing hole to step into.


WOW! Love these! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

look at the  makeup job on this face!!!!!!!!! cool!


http://pinterest.com/pin/117304765267617335/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie, that is very cool. I love it.
okay, trying to remember some of the ideas we talked about the other night.
1. try putting hand prints on the inside material to make the ghost dress.
okay, what were some more?
hollow, you're welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW, you really have a lot cool ideas to draw from. Do you have everything nailed down and are you still in need of things?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

we pretty much have our rooms drawn up now. hope to start today on some of the decorating. talked to bethie on the phone the other day, and she gave me a bunch of cool ideas. now I can only remember one. help bethie. am I still in need of things? well, how rich are you and how much spare time do you have? you could just pop on over here and help in oct, that would be a nice bit of help. fun too.


----------



## Dr. Paul Bearer (Sep 22, 2005)

I remember a loooong time ago Jaycees Haunt had a black & white room in a haunted house with a strobe, made things really interesting. They, of course, had a fake wall portion with someone dressed in black to come out but the strobe in a black/white room could make things cool.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I could come Hallo,, I would seriously be a witch in your display,,

one thing I remember is with the large black web in the door way using tulle coming off if it with spiders hanging on it,,, also the white paint face with the black running from the eyes for your daughter,, have her eyelids painted black in the shape of a eye,, so looks like she has no eyes when she first turns around, maybe next year with your lab?? let me think on the other ideas!!!!!! we should of taken notes,, at our age , things pop in and out very fast!!!! LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I remember another one,, with the white masks,, you were going to hang them in the bush out side,by the cemetery, with black lights lighting them to glow in the dark,,, isn't that what we had talked about?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know it is getting close to not needing new ideas, but thought this was cool, latex type gloves with glow sticks in them!!!! 




http://pinterest.com/pin/267401296597869826/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, that is amazing. if we could figure out that, wowza would that be awesome


----------



## Syren Song (Jul 20, 2013)

Speaking of glow sticks, check this out. I know the blue glow sticks look white when they're used. This could be a really cool effect if you could work it in somehow: http://bobswiftfoot.tumblr.com/post/18576739484/are-those-latex-gloves-with-glowsticks-in


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

syren, wouldn't that be cool in the witches room with a witch casting spells. thanks


----------



## Syren Song (Jul 20, 2013)

I hadn't thought about how to use it, but witches? Awesome!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saw this on Pinterest, thought of this thread http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c5/47/ba/c547ba423ffa7c0f7d2e5937e940f3ba.jpg


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you mentioned having a animated witches broom, you might be able to use it to stir your cauldron, and maybe put your green strobe in it, and use your dress maker dummy for the witches body


also you might use one of the white plastic masks, and paint your skull face on it

also in the black room have rustling, whispers, and heart beat


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this would be cool as a ghost


http://pinterest.com/pin/267401296598456139/



or these

[url]http://pinterest.com/pin/267401296597127521/
[/URL]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the pictures bethie.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow.... there really been an amazing amount of killer ideas. I can't wait to see this when its finished.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah I think this will be fabulous!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, the real killer is, bethie and I talked on the phone one night, and got all kinds of ideas, the next day I could only remember a couple. so last night she called, and she posted ideas as we brain stormed. I have tried to do some decorating. have had a couple of set backs


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just got some cool ideas from black n white topsy-turvy theme thread. upside down shelves, I would use them in the witches room. and they put labels on rolls of toilet paper, dripped hot glue on the sides, and dropped a tea light in the middle hole. they got large size negatives, and framed them.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got a picture?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no, no pictures. there is a thread that you can do a search and find these ideas.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...5-new-party-theme-blacknwhite-topsyturvy.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds cool!!!!!!!!!!

posted this on your page, but thought I better here too,, 
do not remember if I posted this for you before so if I did,, sorry, if not,, isn;'t it cool!

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/157274211960616976/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I do have that picture. I love it. I don't remember where I got it from. but cool, glad to have you post it again


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Hallo. You just take an old mirror, use oven cleaner, or toilet bowl cleaner to remove the backing. (I had to LIGHTLY scratch the area I wanted clear with a coin), then I flicked some black paint to age it a little, then just printed off a creepy image I found on Pinterest and taped it to the back so I could change it if I wanted.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/72519-showcase-your-most-recent-craft-332.html

and here are some images she posted to use

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...e-your-most-recent-craft-335.html#post1523160


----------



## himalipatel (Sep 18, 2013)

I just love it. Its a very horrible haunted ideas. every body scarred with this concepts and theme. I definitely try this to scare people on this Halloween which is coming on next month. if you have more ideas for this holiday then please share it also


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hello everyone. hope you all had a great Halloween. I had a very fun one. my haunt went very well. stressful, but sooo fun. check out my album and see what we ended up having time to do. so much more we would have liked to have done, just not enough time.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> Are you afraid of your shadow? this is the idea i'm going to play off of for this year. i keep my haunt gore free and kiddie/family oriented. i would love some suggestions.
> i love this entryway. hope i can pull off something like this for an entry/hall way into the haunt


That is so cool! I hate Al Gore too. What a pig. Just post someone outside the gate to grab him if he shows up. The world would a better place if it was Gore free..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, I guess the atmosphere is much more kiddie/family orientated without all the gore being there. lol


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> yes, I guess the atmosphere is much more kiddie/family orientated without all the gore being there. lol


Oh I totally agree with you. I think he's a creep.....Ewww I can't imagine him around my kids. The last time I saw him on TV it looked like he hadn't bathed in a week.


----------

